# Oval Porch Light Lens



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I lost a lens to one of the outside oval "porch lights".







Local dealer did not have a replacement for the oval style. Lots of the rectangle "Bargeman" lights out there.








etrailer.com has the oval light and replacement lenses, both amber and clear. Fast shipping and price was OK. Here are the part #"s RV-PL7C complete light with switch (clear lens)
A-PL5AB replacement lens (amber)
A-PL5CB replacement lens (clear)








david









this probably belongs in problems, solutions, aftermarket forum.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Maintenance is fine unless you wan t us to move it for you.

Any idea how you lost the lens?


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

beachbum said:


> I lost a lens to one of the outside oval "porch lights".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great. I just recently lost one myself and called my local dealer and they too did not have it. Thanks, I just ordered one.
Sean


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good to know. I just noticed mine has a little melting going on in the middle area near the bulb.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Any idea how you lost the lens?
[/quote]

No idea how I lost it. The light body itself was fine, no sign of damage. With the little tabs that hold the lens in, it's hard to see how it could have worked loose, but apparently it did, and blew off somewhere on I-95. Glad I was able to locate replacements. Now I have some extras.
david


----------

